# Refurbished Cookshack Smoker



## old sarge (Dec 23, 2014)

For anyone interested, Cookshack  has a SM009-2 and a SM025 for a reduced price. I don't know the cost.   They are made in America. And they are digitally controlled. These are returns/scratch and dent/refurbished/factory seconds. not sure which, but do have the warranty. If you call or email, ask for Karen.

Here is a link that explains the different models:

http://www.cookshack.com/store/Cookshack-Equipment/Residential-Smoker-Line


----------



## old sarge (Dec 24, 2014)

UPDATE:  Regarding the  two units I mentioned above ( returns/scratch and dent/refurbished/factory seconds), the SM009-2 retails for $675 and selling for $575. 

The 025 retails for $875, selling for $740

One of each.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 24, 2014)

old sarge said:


> UPDATE:  Regarding the  two units I mentioned above ( returns/scratch and dent/refurbished/factory seconds), the SM009-2 retails for $675 and selling for $575.
> 
> The 025 retails for $875, selling for $740
> 
> One of each.


Just curious and tucking this info away for possible future use. Which department does Karen work for? Which phone number and email address would be used?


----------



## old sarge (Dec 24, 2014)

The units sell pretty fast.  And I am only a user. I do not work for the company.

Karen Hoogendoorn
Consumer Sales Manager
COOKSHACK, INC.
1-800-423-0698 X 222
(580) 765-2223 Fax
[email protected]
www.cookshack.com


----------

